# Cant make up my mind



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I dont know much about AK-47's, which includes prices. I dont know the going raet on new ones or the difference between some like this one at the local gun shop says Romanian. Anyway, New with 2 30 round mags and a cleaning kit is $575. I do think every gun man should own a pistol, one assualt rifle, a shotgun, and a good hunting rifle. Thats just me. So I am in the land of the undecisive.

My taxes are coming I can get whatever I want as long as it is under $700. Per wife. I am seriously debatting on the ak-47 if it is a good price. I want a good assault rifle. But $1000 or more is just out of our small budget right now.

I found a nice tactical pump 12 gauge, 18" barrel, holds 7 shells, ghost ring site, pistol grip stock. About $400. A nice Stouger Stage Coach double barrel shotgun, 12 gauge, 20" barrel, hammerless.

Now I had a marlin 30/30. I liked it with the exception as any accidental nudge the lever would open up alittle then having to close I scared one deer off. Now I have decided on a .308. I found a nice I believe remington. It had a olive drag composite triangle shaped stock with rubber one the forearm. The outside of the barrel had a triangle shape with the center being round. It was just alittle over $400.

Pricing guns around other shops are considerably higher. And gun shows are out of the question. I had though about getting the FN2000 or a P90 but they are like $1500 + so it will be along while. So what do you guys think?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

AK's can be had for under $500, in fact my local shop runs WASR 10 with 2 - 30rd mags for $399. AR's can even be found at or under the $700 mark, CMMG bargin bin complete flat top's for $599

WASR 10

CMMG Bargin Bin

The ammo for the AK will be cheaper, so if you plan to shoot it much you may want to consider that. Either one is fun to shoot.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I think I have pretty much ruled out AR's. I know they are good. But having a friend and his brother both own one. My buddy took really good care of his and didnt have any problems. Always cleaning, lubing, checking parts. His brother not so much and seemed to always have problems. I dont mind cleaning but having to keep inspecting parts to make sure they are good just seems like more than it is worth. Eventually, I might get one. But right now I am going ot wait.

I am also considering just saving up and getting a bullpup type carbine. I noticed the website has the AK sold out.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Keep checking around those AK's are very sweet to shoot. And you should be able to find one for around $500


----------

